
Ask HN: How do you offer health insurance to your remote team? - tdfx
Each person on the team is in a different state in the US, and we&#x27;ve been looking for options but we&#x27;re thoroughly stumped.  Does anyone have any success stories here?<p>Edit: All employees are full-time, W-2.
======
davismwfl
Let them get health insurance through one of the exchanges and then reimburse
them for all or portion of it. Tell them to just submit the invoice.

This works until you reach a larger team and have legal requirements to meet.
But if you are small with 4 or 5 people or really even 15 this works pretty
well.

~~~
PeteLevi
This is exactly what my company does. My company provides a monthly allowance
via Zane Health: [http://www.zanebenefits.com/](http://www.zanebenefits.com/)
. The employees can choose any plan they want and pay for it. Submit the
invoices to the website and get a reimbursement as part of your paycheck up to
the allowance. Works out pretty well.

~~~
jozi9
How would you deal with non-US residents?

------
caw
The company I'm at uses a 3rd party company to handle payroll, taxes, health
insurance, and some level of benefits (like 401k and "discount programs").
According to my understanding I'm a W-2 employee of my company and
simultaneously the 3rd party. Because the 3rd party has an office in my state,
I get paid via that branch, and pay taxes for my state and not my employer's
state. My healthcare plan also differs somewhat from my co-worker's because of
state required minimum coverage.

------
entreprenewb
Some plans offer a high deductible PPO option, e.g. if you're out of state/out
of network then you pay up to $1k deductible and the plan covers the rest.
Though that may not be feasible depending on your company size and existing
plans. As others suggested, reimbursement may be the easiest route.

